# Mexico!



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

So the wife and I are going to Tulum in a few weeks and we've never been to Mexico before. 

The resort is all-inclusive and I was just wondering what people do in terms of currency exchange/fees/other money saving tips. 

From what I've gathered so far, US dollars are often converted at terrible rates so it's best to have pesos on hand. But I'm wondering if this also applies to the touristy areas like Tulum.

I don't want to take a huge chunk of cash either and wondering how bad the ATM fees are.

Plus any other advice you have would be greatly appreciated.

And I know, don't drink the water. :encouragement:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you are happy with an exchange rate of 10:1 then take cash. Otherwise use the Plus ATM network. All of them are members. You will pay $3 per withdrawal plus your bank FX fee plus an ATM charge of around 50 pesos. We have found ATMs to be the best deal. Just be careful using remote stand-alone ATMs with fake card readers installed and tiny cameras.

We average around 12.2 pesos/C$ after all fees.

(After spending the season drinking filtered water, I take about 2 weeks to adapt to Vancouver tap water.)

Get out to enjoy the ruins and to experience local culture. Avoid tourist restaurants when you eat out. Look for the lesser reviewed restaurants on TA for local reviews. Be on guard for pickpockets.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm jealous!

Don't miss the ancient must-sees & have a great time!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

You will get dinged either way.
Enjoy swimming with turtles ;-) (no environmental concerns there other than your sunscreen messing up the water, unlike the dolphins the turles are free in their natural habitat ;-)


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Once you get past it's "quirks", Mexico can be wonderful. I spend about a month a year in the Baja, and look to spend up to 5 months there eventually. Cost of living can be quite cheap "if you know where to go". And it's somehow reassuring to see ScotiaBank ATM's everywhere.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Forget the filtered water other than to brush your teeth....hydrate only with the local cerveza...after all its Mexico!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't take traveller's cheques......we had some, in US dollars, left over from our Botswana trip 3 years ago.........Bank of Nova Scotia branch in Huatulco wouldn't change them.....(change them? Geez, they wouldn't even touch them)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> And it's somehow reassuring to see ScotiaBank ATM's everywhere.


Ironically, Scotia has had problems with their ATM network this year, and the Scotia cardholders had to use other ATMs to get money from Canada. If their ATM asked them to approve a charge for the ATM use, then they needed to try another brand ATM.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Don't take traveller's cheques......we had some, in US dollars, left over from our Botswana trip 3 years ago.........Bank of Nova Scotia branch in Huatulco wouldn't change them.....(change them? Geez, they wouldn't even touch them)


The Mexican banks are funny. Some will not accept USD and others will accept C$. But none want TCs. ATMs are the best bet as long as you take normal precautions (watching for modifications, protecting you PIN from hidden cameras).


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I buy pesos from a money exchange here before I go. Do check the exchange places because the rates they offer vary a lot by location and exchange company. Try to get small bills. 

Since you're at an all inclusive and not there for too long, you won't need much. If you exchange too much, you can always exchange back (the spread is not much more then what you'd pay in poor exchange rates and fees if you changed money down there -- and I've always managed to spend what I brought anyways -- or you can always go down again!). If you're running out of cash you can top up from the hotel or an ATM down there.

Beyond the fees, I find the hassle of finding a place to change cash and the time to do it a bother. The big resorts near Tulum are frequently their own little compounds so you'll be hostage to the hotels teller, need to disrupt your day to go find cash. You're often not in walking distance to a 'town.'

On money saving tips.....you can always stay at the resort where all your stuff has been paid for. If you want to go to Tulum ruins, or Playa del Carmen, and you're comfortable doing so, there's a collectivo (mini bus) that zips up and down the main highway. Just flag it down. The hotel desk can give you guidance. Much much cheaper then an excursion and I found it very safe and convenient. (and I was with young kids too). The Tulum ruins are quite inexpensive and very worth while, I thought.

Have fun....


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Much much cheaper then an excursion and I found it very safe and convenient. (and I was with young kids too). The Tulum ruins are quite inexpensive and very worth while, I thought.
> 
> ....


I agree, I found Tulum to be the smallest I have seen but most picturesque.
I also think found Mexico pretty safe and was not afraid to walk off the beaten paths.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Eder said:


> Forget the filtered water other than to brush your teeth....hydrate only with the local cerveza...after all its Mexico!


Best advice! 

But seriously, thank you everyone for your advice, it is greatly appreciated. I think we'll get some pesos exchanged beforehand and rely on the ATMs.

And definitely plan on checking out the ruins.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Be sure to advise your bank of your travel plan so your card does not get stepped on when you need it.

When away I always let my bank know where I will be traveling and for how long and that my card will be used there.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I usually take about 50.00 in US $1.00 bills (for tipping) and a few hudnred dollars in US cash. I never spend it all as we are in an all inclusive resort. I guess if you go on a tour you could pay by credit card. Be sure to visit Xel -Ha, unbelievable. Take your own flippers and goggles if you have them.


----------



## Grundlestein (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, I found just walking into a bank in Tulum gave a decent exchange. If you are feeling a little adventurous, there are some underground cenotes North of Tulum on Hwy 109. Can't remember exactley what they are called, but they are by a park with a couple of them. Pretty amazing, underground caves with fresh water, and one even had a big diving platform, so much fun.


----------

